# Fully engaged (0/5) at 34 weeks



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Oink and Emilycaitlin

I was told at my 34 wk check-up that baby's head is fully (0/5) engaged.  Could this be a sign that labour is not far off or am I right in thinking that baby's head could stay like this for weeks?  Is there a chance I could go over my due date?

thanks for your advice.
Tottie x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its likely to be 0/5 ths engaged, which is equal to free. Your babies head isn't within the pelvis at all, as 0/5ths palpable, means the head is within the pelvis and more or less out!!!


Head positions differ greatly, some ladies have a gradual engagement whereas others just do it all in one go. My son's head was 'free' when I went to bed and 2 hrs later my waters broke and he was fully engaged!!!

Hope that helps x


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Oink.  Maybe I mis-understood so I will re-check with my consultant next week as he explained to me that the head was fully engaged and through the pelvis already. 

Thanks again
Tottie x


----------

